# Advice for a cut out...or two



## bee_safe (May 20, 2012)

I have been offered two hives. One is living in the hollow section of a downed tree that has already been cut into a log and the other is in an old steel belted tire. I have done a couple of cut outs at this point and was wondering if anyone had advice about the best tool to cut open the tire. There is no rim attached and could possibly just prop it open and make the removal from there but think it would be easier if I could get more access by cutting it in half. Suggestions??


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

A photo would really help for the tire. But if it is just leaning up. I would just take my cut out knife and start cutting comb. 
David


----------



## luke0927 (Aug 16, 2011)

What us native southerners call a Sawzall....or for our northern brethren or more technically correct a reciprocating saw.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It would be easier for all involved to cut out the tire hive as is.
Prop it open with a piece of 2x2.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

luke0927 said:


> What us native southerners call a Sawzall....or for our northern brethren or more technically correct a reciprocating saw.



I wouldn't use a sawzall on a tire because of all the vibration and especially in your area with the possably Africanized bees. 

You should be able to cut the sidewalls with a sharp utility knife, or great big metal cutting shears, to give yourself more room. You may need a pair of dikes right at the rim edge to cut through the steel cable that is located on the innermost portion of the tire where it contacts the rim. The rest of the sidewalls don't have steel in them until you get to the tread. Good luck.
Don


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

My first cut out was from a tire. Do not use a sawzall! it will get them very very angry and could possibly break lose alot of comb. What I had to use was a sharp pair of tin snips. Those worked pretty well for me.


----------



## bee_safe (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I was mostly concerned about using a sawzall and you have convinced me other wise. Will try my hand at just propping it open with minimal cutting. Thanks.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I've never tried to cut apart a tire with bees in it, but I have cut apart many tires for random projects over the years. I've found VERY LITTLE success with any type of saw with a reciprocating motion. Heck, any powersaw at all has caused no shortage of thick smoke, lots of heat, and frustration that is seemingly limitless. Sharp utility knives and wire cutters are the only thing that i have found that might work for you. a large metal shearer works very well, but will probably squish the very thing you're trying to salvage. I think your best chance of success is a healthy dose of patience and a simple removal as is. You might want to cut up some pieces of 2x4 into varrying lengths from about 6" to 10" and wedge them between the beads to pry open the tire a bt to make access a little easier. I think I'd leap past the idea of cutting it apart for better access.

Whatever you decide, make sure to share your success, or lack thereof.


----------



## luke0927 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry folks I should have said t I was joking a little, hence the emoticon, but a sawzall with a metal cutting blade cuts through a tire very easily...at least ones I've done using a shorter blade where you don't get a lot of slap and keeping it pressed all the way in against the guard.


----------

